# There's something wrong with my minivan, help!!



## Ultima_of_DOOM (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi I am having a bad time with my Nissan quest. It's a 95 and all of a suddne the steering wheel began to pulsate like it was possed. What the heck is wrong? It pulsates from left to right on it's own when driving and accelerating but it doesn't move when it is at a stand still nor does it move when I am making a turn. I flushed out all of the old fluid and it didn't help. I was strarting to think that maybe this minivan has some kind of steering assist module and maybe I blew the fuse or something? I am at a lost right now so any help would be awesome. Thank you so much in advance.


----------

